# StubbyDog's Rescue Dog of the Week



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello Dah-lings, my name is Selah. I'm currently residing in Leitchfield Kentucky in the Grayson County Humane Society. I'm a huge socialite here at the shelter, I even have my own FB page! I enjoy lounging by the pool, and going for the occasional dip. I even like the kitty-cats! I've been here at the shelter for way too long, I'm ready to move on! If you are interested in me or have ANY questions, please message my shelter advocate Karen Perry and oh ya! Check me out on my FB page, http://www.facebook.com/SELAHneedsRescueorAdoption?ref=mf, leave me an encouraging note :wave:


----------

